# ER18's and Lou Reed



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't know what it is, but my ER18's love Lou Reed's voice. 

I just ripped my Velvet Underground boxed set to Apple Lossless a couple nights ago. "Heroin" came up on the shuffle today, and Lou was right there, above the vents in the middle of my dash - _singing in my car_! I noticed the same thing on "Ocean" another day, but he was singing more from my footwell. But seriously, it sounded like he was right there!

These are both songs where he is singing quietly into a close mike, and they must have had access to better equipment. The effect is just incredibly intimate. I have never heard these perfomances as clearly on any other transducer. Better than my Sen HD555's and Shure E3's. The guitars and Mo's drums sounded magical too, but John Cale's intentionaly squeaky violin at the end of "Heroin" is too harsh yet. I'll get it better. 

Just a couple of those moments that make all the expense and time seem worthwhile.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

How are they mounted?


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

My install thread.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47265

Mounted to two thicknesses of 3/4" mdf then to deadened door.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

ive just made a pair of home speakers with the er18rnx and they are awsome!


----------

